
Most popular relational databases – 2016 edition - mariuz
https://plumbr.eu/blog/io/most-popular-relational-databases-2016-edition
======
bdcravens
Worth noting this is from Plumbr's (monitoring) data, so profile of company
using their solution may be different than Internet at large. Additionally,
any comparison I see of database/language/etc would be more useful if it
filtered out what I'd call passive installations (for instance MySQL and PHP
when running Wordpress) vs active development.

